# Looking for tegu



## Nagy Nora (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everybody. I am an owner of many kind of reptiles, and I recently fell in love with bw tegus! I'm looking forward to buy one in the far future (a hatchling from next year maybe). My problem is, that I live in Hungary and it's impossible to get a tegu here, so I'm looking for places in middle Europe where they can send one baby tegu with post to Hungary and yet it's not that expensive. I'm not totally clear with the price of these animals but I'm not planning to spend more on it than 250€ if that's possible. Can you guys help me please?


----------



## Tyler137 (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.tegubreeder.com/blue-tegu-for-sale/

Located in the Netherlands


----------



## Nagy Nora (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Does anyone know the prices of their tegus?
Fixing my question a little bit: Just wondering, which is the cheapest tegu breed? 
Sorry I really don't want to look cheap but my country is relatively poor (no wonder there are absolutely no tegus here for sell) and an average working man's salary is a total 400$ for a month. I can save up to 250$ (plus shipping) and unfortunately that's all  I don't know if it's even possible to get a tegu under that price.


----------



## Tyler137 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nagy Nora said:


> Thank you for your reply. Does anyone know the prices of their tegus?
> Fixing my question a little bit: Just wondering, which is the cheapest tegu breed?
> Sorry I really don't want to look cheap but my country is relatively poor (no wonder there are absolutely no tegus here for sell) and an average working man's salary is a total 400$ for a month. I can save up to 250$ (plus shipping) and unfortunately that's all  I don't know if it's even possible to get a tegu under that price.


The cheapest would be Colombian tegus, then argentine black and whites. Which that site should be selling argentine black and whites next year and I would assume they would be under 250.


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 19, 2013)

I know they are allot more rare in Europe than they are in the U.S. , another thing that you might want to try is to visit reptile expos around you. You might get lucky. I also know that Argentine black/white tegus are around 150 -200 euros.

good luck.


----------



## Nagy Nora (Aug 21, 2013)

I contacted Quolibet, they said they will sell their tegus for 400 euros next year. 
Yes, I might try expos, I'm planning to go to the next two in my country. I'll see if they will have any, I guess there will be some foreign breeders too. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a link that may help you find some local reptile shows. The show in Hamm is large and has a variety of reptiles for sale.
http://www.unitedherps.com/2012 euro reptile shows.php#HUNGARYSHOWS


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 21, 2013)

wow ... 400 euros?!? that sounds like allot! While I lived in Germany argentine black and whites sold for 200 euros and that was about 3 years ago.


----------



## Renske (Aug 22, 2013)

Prices are higher now than 3 years a go becouse the import from america has toped. Try to find a baby. You will not find them. If you find them they are very expensive.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 27, 2013)

I've noticed even the price in California has spiked. When I wanted to buy in 2010/2011 black and whites were going for 180 at expos and about 200 in stores. Just last month I called around several places in the Bay Area and in NorCal, prices were 375, 285, and 350 at a few of the stores. Crazy.


----------

